# Straining honey question



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Straining has nothing to do w/ RAW.


----------



## Jltbees (Oct 13, 2013)

Is there any benefit to straining vs not?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

to whom?


----------



## Jltbees (Oct 13, 2013)

I just didn't know if there was any benefit for straining or it is more appearance? I realize the pollen is beneficial but does straining actually remove it or just the wax pieces?? Sorry very new to all this.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Strain it cold(unheated) through something as fine as pantyhose and you will be fine. If you must warm it, do not heat more than 100f. That is in the normal range of temps found in a hive.

The heat is what damages honey. To "super" strain honey it must be heated to a higher temp because the mesh is so fine


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Personally, I like my honey strained just enough to get all the chunks of wax and bee parts out. I use an old milk strainer that has a bottom filter that looks almost like it is made from screen door wire.


----------



## Jltbees (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

Honey is strained to remove old bee parts, small pieces of wax and other odd assorted pieces of junk that will show up in the jar when viewed with light behind it.
The best strainer I have found is in the paint dept of the big box stores. It comes in gallon and five gallon sizes, It is stronger than cheesecloth and easier to work than panty hose.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

The are currently working on some new guidelines in my state that restrict raw honey from being heated above 118 degrees. Usually you don't want to go much above 100 degrees. I use a trecot mesh material that is similar to cheese cloth to strain honey.


----------

